# TT T-shirts?



## Rhetoric (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7470#axzz1VB4smhWu
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=4475#axzz1VB4smhWu

I haven't seen one of these recently, would anyone be interested in a TT shirt or hat or something? I think it'd be a neat way to promote the site, it'd be kind of cool to bump into someone with a TT shirt. If enough people are interested it could be something worth looking into. The shirts above were $15 shipped.


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 16, 2011)

i think that would be an awesome idea! i kow i would be buying at least 2!


----------



## Orion (Aug 16, 2011)

I would get at least 2. If they have kids sizes I would get at least 2 of those also.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm down!


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 16, 2011)

hey! thats one sweeet shirt I want one nowwwww!


----------



## rwalt (Aug 16, 2011)

id buy it. what about getting some stickers?


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 16, 2011)

Stickers would be pretty cool too. I just don't really know where to start lol. I'm not sure if it was something Bobby was doing or one of the other members or where to begin looking for deals on shirts. I know there are some artists on here, it might be cool to do a contest or something for a design. Hopefully more people will show interest!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 16, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Stickers would be pretty cool too. I just don't really know where to start lol. I'm not sure if it was something Bobby was doing or one of the other members or where to begin looking for deals on shirts. I know there are some artists on here, it might be cool to do a contest or something for a design. Hopefully more people will show interest!



Ooooh, a t-shirt design contest would be really cool! Totally endorse this idea!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd defiantly take a shirt. I like the designs from the originals shirts but the color of the shirt could change a bit, i would buy one white one and one black one.


----------



## kevinandrew (Sep 2, 2011)

I am also interested in TT t-shirt. It is really an awesome idea. My size is XXXL. I hope it is availabe there??


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 2, 2011)

My hubby is comfortable in a 3x as well. 

We're down =0)


----------



## Scales89 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tank tops would be cool for the ladies if you guys could do that.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll look into it a little more, I didn't realize so many would be interested


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

Would the shirts have the new logo or old one like in the link above? 

I really want one, it would be cool to run into a fellow tegutalker at an expo. I would wear mines to all expos !


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

I have no idea, I wouldn't even know where to begin. I've never looked into any of it before. I would totally wear mine to expos too! I'll keep poking around and see if I can find more info. It'd be neat if some of the older members were still around to tell us how they got it to work out before.  If anyone else wants to help look into it that would be wonderful as well.


----------



## Scales89 (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a website called Cafepress.com to order shirts for some athletic competitions, they are priced well and you can customize cell phone cases to shits of all different types. If you do a bulk order they will usually give you a percentage off.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll check it out when I'm off work later, thanks!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 3, 2011)

i would love a tt shirt


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 4, 2011)

i would definitely rock that shirt everywhere i f***ing go.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 4, 2011)

_I like Entropy and Adams idea
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8935&highlight=t+shirt#axzz1X0iClVvQ_


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 4, 2011)

I loved that idea. I just dont know about companies to look into for the best deals. Im off mon-wed, ill look some more. I need to keep my mind occupied while i wait for the new guy lol. 

Do you guys like a tegu silhouette with a TT logo somewhere or like other the other ones I've posted where they have a tegu picture? 
I think there are definitely enough people interested to start working on something. I know I'd buy a couple and my dad would rock one haha. I'm not artistic AT ALL though. I know dave dragon did them once before, maybe I can hunt him down on a different forum and see if hes got any suggestions or anything.


----------



## Scales89 (Sep 4, 2011)

You can order stuff off cafepress.com and you can get all kinds of merchandise they even have a cutomize section.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 5, 2011)

they've already got a ton of tegu shirts on cafe press already actually. i was looking through and found this one hahahah
http://www.cafepress.com/+tegu_colored_tshirt,398923462


----------



## Josh (Sep 5, 2011)

Cafepress quality isnt very good. I think we could do better with our own design and buying from a printer directly


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 5, 2011)

Can we do a contest for a design? I love the idea but I know nothing about getting things printed.


----------



## Josh (Sep 5, 2011)

We can definitely have a contest for the shirt design. I've done it before and would be happy to order and mail out the shirts if people are into it!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you know how many we would need to buy for a minimum order? I think there are a lot of people interested, a good amount of forum members have expressed interest and I know a few of my family members would wear them too.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 5, 2011)

I want a couple with the just the tegu siloeut thats on the forum header. Black shirt, white gu. I'd buy a couple.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 5, 2011)

Josh said:


> We can definitely have a contest for the shirt design. I've done it before and would be happy to order and mail out the shirts if people are into it!


Im into it!


----------



## Josh (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think there are necessarily "minimum orders" (at least not with the printshop I use) BUT the more we order, the lower the cost goes!'

What has worked for me in the past was to have a design contest, take pre-orders and then order (20-30%) extra for people who didn't get in to pre-order.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 9, 2011)

When can we do the contest?


----------



## COWHER (Oct 25, 2011)

I am the one who originally designed the t-shirt logo. I also work at a t-shirt shop. If one of the new mods wants to order some shirts contact me. I'll give you a quote. I would like to see my design stay but what ever is best for TT.


----------



## Josh (Oct 25, 2011)

COWHER, I'd be interested in seeing a quote. I was thinking about holding a contest for a new tshirt design but as you said, we should print whichever design people like the most.


----------



## COWHER (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll quote the existing design. Also if the members are interested I can get a Eco friendly T-Shirt that is pigment died and print the design in Eco friendly inks. It would be a nice thought seeing we are all animal lovers here. I'll get to work on the quote of the regular black shirt and then we can take it private and hash out the fine details. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sendream (Oct 26, 2011)

You should see if the admin would make a contest out of it, I think it's an awesome idea. I'd wear it to the expos too lol. 

^^ ha oops I guess I shoulda read the whole thing.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 26, 2011)

I would buy a TT shirt, no question.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 26, 2011)

Totally down!!!!!!! I would buy 2!!! Then I could wear them to expos with my girlfriend!!! Rockin the tegutalk t shirt. Great way to advertise too


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome im so glad you found this thread. Im still really excited to get a few


----------



## COWHER (Nov 10, 2011)

Depending on quantity it would be $15 to $20 sent.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would buy two t-shirts and a hat anytime.


----------



## numarix (Nov 10, 2011)

Me me me me


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks like tracking down the design/screens from the old t-shirt logo may be kinda difficult...
Any ideas? Maybe the contest is the way to go


----------



## Bk101 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would totally love one ! Keep this forum posted!!!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 10, 2011)

It'd be cool if the shirt was a collage of photos submitted by members of their gu's, with the tegu talk website logo somewhere on the center or on one side of the chest, or across the chest, just an idea. One photo per member, something like that.


----------



## DaLoaner (Nov 11, 2011)

i missed the t-shirt last time it was avaliable(i was a member a while ago,forogt my screen name and password so made a new one) sooo im definetly interested in one....ill keep an eye on this thread but count me in! old or new desgin


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the contest idea still. It might help keep some of the members active for part of the fall/winter.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 1, 2013)

Any way we could get these shirts made again? I really want one for the upcoming expo! If not i guess ill just get my own custom made.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 1, 2013)

I am still 100% in favor


----------



## Dubya (Feb 1, 2013)

I will buy one as long as Bubblz Calhoun doesn't do the lettering.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 1, 2013)

Dubya said:


> I will buy one as long as Bubblz Calhoun doesn't do the lettering.



Haha. I'm still waiting for these shirts to be made! I'd definitely purchase a couple.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 1, 2013)

Id buy one!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oooooo.....fitted shirts and tanks i'd buy 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2013)

Bobby used that last image. Anyone interested in putting a new graphic together for the tee? Email me at josh at tegutalk.com


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 4, 2013)

I would buy one for me and one for my girls, but I'm horrible for ideas. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 4, 2013)

I kindda like the current Graphic.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I like Entropy and Adams idea
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8935&highlight=t+shirt#axzz1X0iClVvQ_


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 6, 2013)

[attachment=6361]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=6363]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=6364]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


But like instead of the swirls make it shadows or pics of tegus facing each other...  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2013)

Could you do the middle one but with the big C shaped things looking more like speech bubbles and a tegu in the middle?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I can try... like a real tegu or drawn one...? Cartoonish/sillouette/photo?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cassie (Feb 6, 2013)

Mind, these are all done sans tablet so they aren't as pretty and smooth looking as they could be but you should get the idea.



> Could you do the middle one but with the big C shaped things looking more like speech bubbles and a tegu in the middle?


I'm assuming you mean something sort of like this? (again, sans tablet so its pretty well...not pretty. If I had my tablet with me it'd be easy to make it streamlined, smooth, and curved like the images above.)




With that many speech bubbles (I'd rather 5 but ended up with 6 because mirroring was easier) it might be interesting to put words in them, things like common questions, so people have an idea of the help that is on this forum, or even inside jokes, for a personal touch, or hell even both.

And just using the current logo and turning the tail into a speech bubble:




Black border is my photoshop, I just too a screenshot.

If someone could find or get a nice shot of a tegu, that can be used for "commercial use" (sales of t-shirts), I could probably turn it into a vector image. All I had to use with these was the current logo.

It might be worth mentioning, a friend of mine does some pretty sweet reptile art, she made this up for me, as a business logo, a few months ago:




So if new artwork is needed I might be able to see if she'd be up for something.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I hear you...haha i did one in 'paint ' and two from a generic logo generator...haha. don't laugh but here's a sketch I started doodling awhile back (when I was in pain in bed and vomiting...) :/ 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=6365]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


(Not sure why it saved sideways...ugh)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 6, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I hear you...haha i did one in 'paint ' and two from a generic logo generator...haha. don't laugh but here's a sketch I started doodling awhile back (when I was in pain in bed and vomiting...) :/
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...




thats an awesome drawing why would anyone laugh


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 6, 2013)

that is amazing!.. good job hun!


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 6, 2013)

I like it BatGirl!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 6, 2013)

:blush::heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


I'm trying to come up with something on the computer along the lines of what josh said...but keep getting distracted by stuff with my kids etc. Ugh. (Human, reptile and others  ) we'll see what happens. Haha. And without my tablet it's sucking (I feel you cassie  )

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2013)

That sketch looks great!!
I think we should use TeguTalk.com so people immediately get that it's a website. I like the way you drew that Tegu and the custom lettering!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok...wow  i seriously was thinking major fail on that sketch. Haha. I was so sick and also finding it very hard to capture the cuteness of niles. He is, after all, the most handsome tegu in the world  now if he'd only WAKE UP. haha<3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 6, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Ok...wow  i seriously was thinking major fail on that sketch. Haha. I was so sick and also finding it very hard to capture the cuteness of niles. He is, after all, the most handsome tegu in the world  now if he'd only WAKE UP. haha<3
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



hey hey now he needs his beauty sleep, remember beautiful tegus need there beauty sleep to stay that way!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha...niles is so beautiful (to me at least) that he could stay up a thousand years and still be just as beautiful  oh...and I'm trying to work on a revision of that sketch...it's dark in my room, so... and I have to try to sleep now, migraine is threatening me. :/ [attachment=6369]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok...finished this morning. No speech bubbles, just revision of sketch... I suppose "tegu talk " itself could be outlined by a speech bubble, maybe coming from his mouth...or....? [attachment=6372]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow your a great artist


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

...the end of his tail could actually represent the tail of the speech bubble...haha... and once again , I'm not sure why my stupid phone insisits on saving it sideways even though I took the pic dead on and also told it to rotate right when I noticed it saved like that...grrrrrr! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

Like that in front, then on the back the tegutalk logo under the neck?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh and thank you for your kind words... I'm one of those people who has just loved to draw all of my life, yet never really thought I was 'good enough '... so it really means a lot  I was a tattoo artist for awhile too, but my chronic pain stopped that. So I gave all of my equipment away to one of my oldest daughter's friends who had been wanting to try that out as a career... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

thats awsome!  and im sorry about your pain:/ but my girlfriends going through the same thing, she to thinks shes not good enough and she is really good


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 15, 2013)

Cassie said:


> Mind, these are all done sans tablet so they aren't as pretty and smooth looking as they could be but you should get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic! Put a fork at the end of that tongue and im sold! I like it a lot because it reminds me of the Sharingan ( anime thing lol).


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

Too many speech bubbles, not big enough tegu. Maybe just one voice bubble with the words "Hell yeah!" or something in it.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Too many speech bubbles, not big enough tegu. Maybe just one voice bubble with the words "Hell yeah!" or something in it.



haha yes


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2013)

I like all the designs offered up! There's a lot of talent here!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

What about a contest with a full book of McDonalds gift certificates as a prize?


----------

